# Boarder From Toronto



## zacm (Nov 4, 2009)

hey guys just wanted to say hey i am new here. from Toronto hopefully moving out west some time soon but i have been riding for 8 years now. usually a park guy since there's no back country terrain in Ontario but when i venture out of this province i like riding powder. broke my knee in a motorcycle accident this summer so it might keep me out of the park this year and focus more on my photography. 

anyone else near toronto?

forgot to mention i have been riding the GNU street series boards and have my new vertighoul btx coming in the mail, figured i will give the banana traction a try.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah im from toronto, really new to the sport rented once last season, fell in love with it and got my own equipment late last year only rode it once, got a 07 ride prophet board with 09 m9 flows... been hearing mixed things about flows recently, i have a pair of 08 ride ex bindings from a friend so if flows dont work out for me i'll go with those


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

hi boys, im in guelph. usually going to chikopee in kw, but looking forward to try glen eden. anyone interested? 

by the way, ive got 5150 board, burton bindings and very warm gloves


----------

